# western shows near eastern Oh and western Pa?



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Well..since I'm finally going to be leasing Dude, BO and I talked about possibly doing some more skill oriented shows instead of just games. Now, she was recently our beaver county 4h leader, but we're not doing 4h this year-so no 4h shows or anything. She's been looking around for shows, but she's not the best with a computer and Internet, haha. I offered to look for some myself and let her know about them.
So, I'm looking for some western shows/rodeos for us to attend relatively close to beaver county. We normally go to Hookstown, Glen Eden, etc-but I was thinking there might be some shows in Calcutta, OH? But overall we're looking for shows that include: barrels, poles, keyhole, thread the needle, pleasure (just for me lol), team roping maybe (I'm tying to get into that..), and basically any fun shows; stuff like that.
I just wanted to use all the resources I have to find some shows around here since I don't have a plethora of horsey contacts, ya know?
Thanks in advance to anyone who knows anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LionizedMaddy (Apr 1, 2011)

How about the All American Youth Horse show in Columbus OH? 
If you do not want to do that big of shows, South Park always has fun shows up there all the time. 
There is also some in Somerset.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Home

They have a summer gaming show season. Always fun, plenty of camping and hundreds of miles of trails after the shows.


----------

